# Power Pack



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey guys. On some plans I'm studying in school, there is a room with a two 3-ways. One of the 3-ways goes to a power pack, which goes to 4 occ sensors. There are 8 lights in the room. I'm just curious how the power pack works in conjunction with all the lights and sensors? Does every light still have 120v to them or is it just a low voltage control? If the lights do have 120v to them, is it out of the power pack and then the occ sensors control the lights?


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

If it's line voltage fixtures, then yes they will be powered by the 120v. The OCC and power pact is essentially just a relay system. Low voltage switching the line voltage.


----------



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is a pic if you can help me figure out how it's wired


----------

